# Need help.....family bonding hike



## Rosado125 (Dec 11, 2015)

Hi all. I need this forums help. I'm 29 and my older brother is 32. My dad is 53. We are all in good shape in live in Massachusetts. We were all Boy Scouts back in the day and I want to plan a hike to help bring us all back together. Im looking for a three to five day hike. Something off the grid where we can bring enough gear to get by but somewhere that can offer the little extras like fishing and trapping. Im looking for advice as to where and what time of year. Any help you can give would be appreciated. 
Thank you,
Eric rosado


----------

